# Want to move to Algarve



## Yolly (Jan 18, 2010)

Thinking of moving to the Algarve. Have 3 primary aged children, so will need a god international school. Have heard of the International school of the Algarve. Does it have a good reputation? How about good locations to live? Would need to be close to a good school and no more than 30 minutes from faro airport.

Do you think Lisbon would be better? Which international schools have good reputations in portugal either near to faro or lisbon, asthese are the main airports?

Thanks foryour input.
Yolly


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Yolly said:


> Thinking of moving to the Algarve. Have 3 primary aged children, so will need a god international school. Have heard of the International school of the Algarve. Does it have a good reputation? How about good locations to live? Would need to be close to a good school and no more than 30 minutes from faro airport.
> 
> Do you think Lisbon would be better? Which international schools have good reputations in portugal either near to faro or lisbon, asthese are the main airports?
> 
> ...


Hi Yolly 

I have placed a link to a similar question to yours. Their are some answers from some of our most respected members and i am sure the replies will be of help.

Peterfc 666 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ugal/32209-international-schools-coimbra.html


----------

